# Oracle discount on BMW?



## 82501 (Dec 14, 2014)

Has anyone working for Oracle received a corporate discount when leasing or buying a new BMW?

I was trying to get a 2015 BMW and was told there is one by the sales guys but he is now having trouble finding the appropriate form. He is confident he saw Oracle on the list earlier. He was very forthcoming throughout the entire dealing process and honest, upfront and transparent about his pricing. So either he made an honest mistake or genuinely can't find the appropriate form.


----------



## 82501 (Dec 14, 2014)

Bought the car today! Amazing price & amazing experience! To answer my original question... yes there is a discount for Oracle employees! 


Cheers!


----------



## BimmerAmerica (Jan 5, 2015)

What was the Oracle discount? How did you end up finding out? Any idea on where to get this "list" with company discounts? 

Thanks.


----------



## 82501 (Dec 14, 2014)

BimmerAmerica said:


> What was the Oracle discount? How did you end up finding out? Any idea on where to get this "list" with company discounts?
> 
> Thanks.


Oracle discount was about $1500.
You can ask the sales guy about corporate discounts or each company has a list of retail companies that you can get a discount from.


----------



## PotBMWer (Jul 17, 2011)

I wasn't aware that Oracle employees were eligible for BMW discounts. I don't see BMW name on the corporate perks website. It used to be listed there a while ago (more like 10+ years ago) . Could you combine that discount with other discounts/promotions from BMW?


----------



## 82501 (Dec 14, 2014)

Yup we could not see it listed before. However go ask your dealer to check because we were able to get it (it exists).


----------

